# MBO class in IBO



## accuratearchery (Jun 29, 2010)

wanted to throw this out to everyone that shoots in the IBO. I've sent this to HQ to be voted on but have been turned down, hopefully I can get enough people in on the discussion to force their hand. I requested they split the MBO class by age, you don't have to do anything special except put an A/B on your score card, and split the prize money. 18-34 35-49 as age groups. Same course and you can shoot with whoever you get put with. It's a no-brainer since there is no intermediate class between youth and senior, and speaking a a 43 yo who knows I'm not as young as I used to be and can't compete with an 18 yo both visually and with time commitment. They need to try it, if you want to compete in an open class you have to go to semi pro or wait until your 50 to move to MSR. I've heard the excuse, You're just looking to be able to win a class, no I want to compete with guys my age and enjoy myself wth my peers (using IBO terms). Let's see what people think.


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

I don't shoot MBO anymore (SPM) but this doesn't seem that great an idea to me.....I do know plenty, PLENTY of 50 year olds that can beat the 18 year olds....let alone 35-49's.........


----------



## MR get greedy (Jul 24, 2005)

I think its a great idea. I know how u feel. My father is 59 and shoots in the hf class against every one that is 20 to 30 years younger then him. He has no chance against them usually. But ibo will do nothing for him since there are not enough finger shooters any more. Ken watkins has done a great job running the ibo and giving us fellow archers something to do. You can not please every one, but hes done a good job trying. There are alot of changes that need to be done with the classes and i could list them all but it would be as long as the list of changes that the pa fish and game changes that need done. Lets just be happy we still can shoot. If there is gonna be a vote in the future for your suggestion you can count me in even though i dont shoot mbo


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

I think the IBO has too many classes already. There are 31 last time I counted.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

JPE said:


> I think the IBO has too many classes already. There are 31 last time I counted.


I agree 100%. The classes are divided up by equipment if we divided them up by age then there would be 212,000,032 classes.:smile:


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Seriously? More classes?


----------



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

*So "No More"*

More classes, I am sorry I think we have way too many now.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Classes should be

Pro
Semi Pro
Open
Hunter
Senior Pro
Senior
Woman Pro
Woman Open
Women Hunter
Senior Women

Young Adult
Youth
Cub


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*open*

I didn't realize there were so many classes in IBO, and ASA!

I wish they would divide the open in two classes in IBO, short and long.

The reason for this is that not everyone can be competitive in Open, but i also relize that it is the class right before pro classes.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

cenochs said:


> Classes should be
> 
> Pro
> Semi Pro
> ...


I like!!!!!!!


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

*Let's take it one step further*



bow-legged said:


> I like!!!!!!!


2 day shoot and then anyone within 20 points and ties of the leaders peer together and shoot for money in each class ! Everyone else will get to shoot but be not for money! Or after the first day flight the shooters!


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

It seems to me that everytime someone can't judge yardage or do well in the tournaments, right away they want a new class just for them.

What has the world come to that if you can't win, then change the rules to your benifit.

Come on people, if you want to win then put in the time to practice and eventually you may win. I for one don't judge yardage well and still compete in the MBO class, but you don't hear me boohooing that i want a class just for me to be able win. I know I need to practice, and I put in the time necessary to do that. Eventually I will get there.


----------



## <COPE> (Jan 19, 2009)

cenochs said:


> Classes should be
> 
> Pro
> Semi Pro
> ...


I agree...just need a separate class for male and female in the youth and young adult classes


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Seems to me Samantha beat Levi plenty when they were cubs and Youths!


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

*Men vs. women*

I saw her beat Jeff Hopkins for a rolex last year in the shoot off also, but I agree they need to be seperated.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

cenochs said:


> Classes should be
> 
> Pro
> Semi Pro
> ...


i would put mbr in there but that's it! no i don't shoot mbr


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

So I guess all finger/limited classes would be gone.


----------



## Flip Flop (Jan 1, 2005)

Everbody thinks they have to win.....why don't we just handicap the game or better yet give everybody a trophy so they can feel all warm inside.

Wether or not you have the SKILL to win or not should not take away from your enjoyment/passion for the sport.


I want a class only I can enter and then I will be a world champ:darkbeer:


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

NO MORE CLASSES!!! :thumbs_do


----------



## accuratearchery (Jun 29, 2010)

*To the nay sayers*

Some of us actually work real jobs, have families and wifes that work, so unfortunately I can't shoot as often as you all who work in an archery shop and who have your friends sponsor you which eases up on the financial burden. This is NOT creating a class this is just splitting one up just like ASA Open A and Open B, yes before I have kids I shot all over, If you know how the ASA works Open B is the lower class and Open A is the upper class and once youwin too much they make you move, maybe they should do that in the IBO! Whats the difference if you spilt it by age? I shoot semi-pro right now and if it didn't cost so much or I had a friend who owned an archery shop to help me out with $ I would stay there and wait to whoop all of you when you get there. Oh by the way James Droulliard your Dad thought it was a good idea!


----------



## accuratearchery (Jun 29, 2010)

*to whitetail101*

st so you know I can judge yardage with the best of them, not one of my weak areas neither is my form, it's called I have a life, so I'm not boohooing, besides I can say that I placed at the worlds one year. This just might keep people into it a little more instead of getting discouraged, and from your resume, you have friends who help you out.


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

MR get greedy said:


> I think its a great idea. I know how u feel. My father is 59 and shoots in the hf class against every one that is 20 to 30 years younger then him. He has no chance against them usually. But ibo will do nothing for him since there are not enough finger shooters any more. Ken watkins has done a great job running the ibo and giving us fellow archers something to do. You can not please every one, but hes done a good job trying. There are alot of changes that need to be done with the classes and i could list them all but it would be as long as the list of changes that the pa fish and game changes that need done. Lets just be happy we still can shoot. If there is gonna be a vote in the future for your suggestion you can count me in even though i dont shoot mbo


I can sympathize with you Don, but your dad and I are holding our own. A Senior Hunter Fingers Class would be nice but the number of finger shooters is a major factor. Heck, we're just to the point that we're glad there's still a fingers class. We have fun shooting and maybe we'll win a shoot or two one of these days, you never know. Tell your dad I said hi and I'll see you guys next weekend.

~Steve~


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*shooting*



accuratearchery said:


> Some of us actually work real jobs, have families and wifes that work, so unfortunately I can't shoot as often as you all who work in an archery shop and who have your friends sponsor you which eases up on the financial burden. This is NOT creating a class this is just splitting one up just like ASA Open A and Open B, yes before I have kids I shot all over, If you know how the ASA works Open B is the lower class and Open A is the upper class and once youwin too much they make you move, maybe they should do that in the IBO! Whats the difference if you spilt it by age? I shoot semi-pro right now and if it didn't cost so much or I had a friend who owned an archery shop to help me out with $ I would stay there and wait to whoop all of you when you get there. Oh by the way James Droulliard your Dad thought it was a good idea!


Not having time to practice is not an excuse. If you want something bad enough you will find the time.

BTW, I own/Work in an Archery shop and I do not practice like I should.
I do not have the time. You are mis-Informed if you think that because people work in an Archery shop they have time to shoot all day long.


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

XForce Girl said:


> Not having time to practice is not an excuse. If you want something bad enough you will find the time.
> 
> BTW, I own/Work in an Archery shop and I do not practice like I should.
> I do not have the time. You are mis-Informed if you think that because people work in an Archery shop they have time to shoot all day long.


I totally agree.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

accuratearchery said:


> This is NOT creating a class this is just splitting one up just like ASA Open A and Open B


Actually, it is creating another class. Clubs would now have to provide awards for one more group of archers. I doubt this new class would bring in many more shooters, so the clubs would be left to pony up more prizes with the same income.


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

accuratearchery said:


> Some of us actually work real jobs, have families and wifes that work, so unfortunately I can't shoot as often as you all who work in an archery shop and who have your friends sponsor you which eases up on the financial burden. This is NOT creating a class this is just splitting one up just like ASA Open A and Open B, yes before I have kids I shot all over, If you know how the ASA works Open B is the lower class and Open A is the upper class and once youwin too much they make you move, maybe they should do that in the IBO! Whats the difference if you spilt it by age? I shoot semi-pro right now and if it didn't cost so much or I had a friend who owned an archery shop to help me out with $ I would stay there and wait to whoop all of you when you get there. Oh by the way James Droulliard your Dad thought it was a good idea!


:teeth: Well, if you know me and my dad we disagree A LOT!  As far as working in a shop and shooting all the time...like mentioned by Xforce Girl...there are times I don't even want to look at a bow let alone shoot one! Also, just because someone gets a shop sponsor don't make them better. Hell, I'd would of been pro along time ago!  The only thing new this year was a bow. All my accessories are at least 5+ yrs old or older. Havn't had a new bow in a while.

Now I do agree with how the ASA does things and that would make things different. But the IBO will never do that. 

At the IBO Worlds last year in MBO, there was 6 shooters. I am not 100% on this, but I know there were some 35+ yr old shooters. Being you are in Semi-Pro the fella who won the National Triple Crown last year was close to or over 50! We all get what we put in. I love to compete and see how much better I can get. I guess I'm too old school!


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Mbo*



> I love to compete and see how much better I can get. I guess I'm too old school!
> __________________
> James Drouillard



That hit the nail on the head! I am the same way

Jim


----------

